# Clergy Group Launches 40 Days of Prayer for Abortion...Unbelievable



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 17, 2012)

Here is a link to an article that I got from Voddie Baucham. It is unbelievable that a group of religious leaders would do something like this. Planned Parenthood Sets Up 40 Days of Prayer for Abortion | LifeNews.com


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw that a few days ago online. I've seen so much stupidity done in the name of Christ that a lot of it has "hardened" me in a sense because I'm so used to seeing things done in the name of Christ that are blasphemous to Him.

That though.....I almost threw up when I read that pamphlet. I would've too had I not been in class when I saw it.


----------



## John Bunyan (Apr 17, 2012)

Liberal clergymen shouldn't even say they're christian, because they're not. What I wonder is: If you're not a christian, why are you a bishop, priest or whatever? It makes no sense


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 17, 2012)

JW says you're not a Christian unless you're one of them. Same with the LDS and RCC. Wouldn't be surprised to see the same case here.

It doesn't make sense from our point of view, but it does make sense once you redefine what a Christian is (despite the fact that it adds to salvation).


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 17, 2012)

All I can think of is 2 Thessalonians 1:7-9 being spoken in a thunderous voice by someone with a thick Scottish accent. 

The Lord Jesus shall be revealed from heaven with his mighty angels, 
in flaming fire taking vengeance on them that know not God, 
and that obey not the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ: 
Who shall be punished with everlasting destruction 
from the presence of the Lord, 
and from the glory of his power!​


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 17, 2012)

Abortion is an obscene denial of the gifts of God. It stands as one of the greatest offenses of our culture in this day (among many).

And, the statistics show that it is a virtual genocide for African Americans. 

One shudders to imagine what using abortion as birth control will do the souls of women.


----------



## ClayPot (Apr 18, 2012)

That is sick. It makes me think of Isaiah 5:20:

Woe to those who call evil good

and good evil,

who put darkness for light

and light for darkness,

who put bitter for sweet

and sweet for bitter!"


----------

